# "leave it"



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Perry is NOT the best trained dog. His sit and down work much better if there is definitely a treat involved and his "stay" is abysmal! However, the one thing that he is pretty good at is the "leave it" command. We were having some popcorn so I decided to record Perry and the "leave it" command.

For the interest of full disclosure, in the first video I shot (not included here) he did snag the popcorn even after I told him to leave it... but for the most part he does this pretty well.

What always makes me laugh is that he tells me how much he really wants to be eating them by licking his lips 









20220907_202422.mp4


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com













20220907_202403.mp4


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That is really VERY impressive self control that he won't take it when you THROW it right under his nose!!! If i place something on the floor, or if something drops further from them, mine will "leave it" on command. I am fairly sure that NONE of mine could meet THAT challenge!!! GOOD BOY, Perry!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Very good! Lee Vit is one command they understand the first time I give it. Soon after that first time, I get more polite like you are. The first time, I say it so they understand what I mean without having to repeat myself.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> That is really VERY impressive self control that he won't take it when you THROW it right under his nose!!! If i place something on the floor, or if something drops further from them, mine will "leave it" on command. I am fairly sure that NONE of mine could meet THAT challenge!!! GOOD BOY, Perry!!!


the funny thing is that not only will he not take it but you can see it a bit in one of the videos, he will usually actually move away from it 

I am proud of how he does this. Of course we didn't start with throwing it to him or that close to him. It was a gradual process like all training. I practice by throwing it to him, but usually it's to ensure he doesn't grab something he should have - like when he's near my feet and I drop some onion when I'm cooking.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm impressed with Perry. He is very cute with his leaving it!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

What a good boy!


----------

